# Cavs vs Clippers - Jan 13th 10:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (22-13)* *vs.* *Los Angeles Clippers (17-19)*

*Date:* Saturday, Jan 13th, 2006 
*Where:* Staples Center
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA LP
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 10:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Chris Kaman
*PF:* Elton Brand 
*SF: * Cuttino Mobley
*SG:* Shawn Livingston
*PG:* Sam Cassell


*
Game Notes:*

- Clippers have won their last 2 games with Sam Cassell back in the starting lineup at PG and just finished up a road trip. 

- Clippers like to play alot of zone, so guys will have to step up and make shots. Lebron will need to avoid the temptation of falling in with with the open looks from the outside. 

- Maggette typically plays well against LBJ, so he will need to bring it on defense and try to contain him.

- This game will set the tone for the rest of the road trip. Will the teams confidence be shot after the Phx game or will they bounce back?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Cavs vs Clippers - Jan 13th 7:30PM*

Isn't this game IN L.A?

Go cavs! :yay:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs Clippers - Jan 13th 7:30PM*



hendrix2430 said:


> Isn't this game IN L.A?
> 
> Go cavs! :yay:


Yep, my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: Cavs vs Clippers - Jan 13th 7:30PM*

sorry ... that's 7:30 PM (Pacific), right?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cavs vs Clippers - Jan 13th 7:30PM*



Dynasty Raider said:


> sorry ... that's 7:30 PM (Pacific), right?


Yep, 10:30 Eastern


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

really need to bounce back here, the road trip is not lost at all yet, if you finish a west coast trip 4-3 that is still good, and we could easily win 3-4 games still and make it a great trip, just need to keep working the ball in to the post, whether it's z, gooden or lebron, just keep pounding teams


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs starting?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad start


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Quad injury for Hughes it seems: who's suprised he's hurt again?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No Gibson yet?

AV playing well. Good move going with AV instead of Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron gets no respect from the refs this year. If that is Wade automatic trip to the line


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Quad injury for Hughes it seems: who's suprised he's hurt again?


i am shocked and very disappointed, some of my friends and i had a pool going to see what body part he would hurt next, and i had my money on a shoulder


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron not getting any calls: Good T by Mike Brown letting the refs know about it too


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall comes in : we start sucking. Airballing a wide open 3


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bail out foul for Maggette: that was good d by Gibson


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall comes in : we start sucking. Airballing a wide open 3


wasn't marshall supposed to be playing inside more and then moving outside after getting a few shots within the same area code as the hoop


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

and wesley gets in and wastes no time, missing two shots (including a layup) in less than 1 minute


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

For a title "contender" we have some awful players: Snow, marshall, Wesley who see minutes


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

does marshall really have a right to complain about his minutes being reduced?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

once again, our technical free throws are being shot by a 7'3" white guy from a country i don't think i can find on a map


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> once again, our technical free throws are being shot by a 7'3" white guy from a country i don't think i can find on a map


I'd rather have Z shoot them then Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jesus Christ Lebron is explosive. If only Mike D'Antonio was coaching the Cavs: that would be fun


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z and Kaman going back and forth. The ugly white guy battle. Another bail out foul called for the Clips: if they're going to call that they need to call it the same way with Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These Clipper announcers are actually pretty good: not very homerish.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hoe the announcer had this right wrong. Nope

My god this is an awful lineup in right now: Wesley, Snow, and Jones together?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good shot by Snow: he needs to take that


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Of course then Snow makes an awful pass


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i have a feeling lebron will be taking over in the 2nd half, early gut feeling


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Just got in from watching the NFL playoffs. It sounds like Lebron's not getting any calls again? It's just bizarre. 

Mike Brown needs to get his **** together. This playing of Wesley has got to stop. His rotations are awful. 

At least we're in this game, though. I don't know what to think about Hughes anymore. Quad contusion? I don't even remember him getting hurt. This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> i have a feeling lebron will be taking over in the 2nd half, early gut feeling


He looks good out there today. I don't know if we'll have enough as a team to get this win. When Snow looks likes by far you're best perimter player you're in trouble


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

3 fouls on kaman, that might prove important in the 2nd half


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

did you see that mcinnis got ejected in the first quarter because he entered the game but was left off the bobcats roster?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't blame Brown too much fro playing Snow: he's tried everybody from Wesley to Sasha today. This is on Ferry for not gettign another guard who can produce knowing that Hughes is so injury prone.

Where is Shannon Brown though: I'd rather have him on the roster then Wesley


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> did you see that mcinnis got ejected in the first quarter because he entered the game but was left off the bobcats roster?


ROFL at McInnis


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z got balied out there: how is that not a 3 second call against him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

More missed FT's. Even Z missing them now


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Can't blame Brown too much fro playing Snow: he's tried everybody from Wesley to Sasha today. This is on Ferry for not gettign another guard who can produce knowing that Hughes is so injury prone.
> 
> Where is Shannon Brown though: I'd rather have him on the roster then Wesley


I really hope there is something we can work out with steve francis, i think he would fit really well as a point guard on this team with hughes and lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How can you miss a layup that badly Snow?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha is starting to play well. he was rocky to start with but he turned it out with a nice second quarter


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i can be happy with only being down 1, on the road at halftime, we can work with that


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm having a hard time believing that we won't make a roster change soon. 

I think it's time for an infusion of new talent. And good talent. Not necessarily superstar talent, but maybe a very good player. Perhaps we can get Maggette if the Clips are looking to move him.

Although the few minutes of watching this game makes me realize how desperate we are for a legitimate point guard.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These are two pretty even teams: The Clippers have good PF's and C and so do we. Like every other team in the league they have better guards but they don't have a player like James.

I like Sasha's game: he should get more time out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Kaman with 4 fouls good


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a charge?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why do they have Mobley on James? Maggette should be on him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I like this Gooden and AV lineup in here, No Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I HATE those pull up 3 point jumpers on the break by Jones when James is running wiht him


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden is on fiiiiireeee


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terrible foul by the Clips there: Jones fouled shooting basically a desperate 3


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

another good 3rd quarter, that's two in the last three games, i am very impressed


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron settling for jumpers this half more then the first


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow's having a good game today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is good: we can blow the Clips out here.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

Eric Snow's lost game has resurfaced for tonight. And Big Drew Gooden is holding his own with Brand. Great Energy tonight. I hope they can keep it up!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wonder if we can sit Lebron now?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I wonder if we can sit Lebron now?


that would be the wise thing, and with the track record of mike brown, i'd say lebron will be playing the rest of the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Now get Lebron out of the game please


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I don't get the Clippers strategy in this game: they didn't seem use Brand enough and still don't why they went with Mobley on James. He's got no chance against Lebron when you got Ross and Maggette out there


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

we have not missed hughes at all tonight


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

snow scores again!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please take Z and Lebron out, coach


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LostInGeorgia said:


> we have not missed hughes at all tonight


Sasha did a good job on the boards and hitting the open shot today after the first quarter. Plus Snow and Jones hit shots. The problem with Pavs is he is a poor ball handler otherwise he's got everything else to be a good NBA player


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF: Snow iwth 18 points?


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

20 point lead, 2 minutes left, leave the starters in


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Odd: Luke Jackson is in the game for the Clips!!


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> WTF: Snow iwth 18 points?


games not over, snow just wants his son to see him score 20 once in his life, i think snow's kid wasn't born the last time he scored 20, i believe his son is 8 or 9


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

luke jackson hit's 8 3's in 50 seconds and the cavs lose, that's what it's like when you're from cleveland


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

and magette continues to score in garbage time, pad his stats and trade him


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

great win tonight though, completely forgetting what happened in phoenix and moving on quickly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good win: no pint-sized quick guards on the Clipper roster to give us trouble :wink:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 104, LA Clippers 92*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT bounceback win against a good team :cheers: 

A couple real nice performances tonight from Snow, Z, LBJ, and AV. Snow was flashing back to his Philly days with 18 pts and Lebron was attacking the basket all night :clap: Lebron has strung together a couple pretty strong games in a row now.

As for Hughes he is really pissing me off, how he keeps coming up with these random injuries is beyond me. So far in less than 2 years he's had a broken finger, a high ankle sprain, and now "quad tendinitis" 

Kaman and Maggette looked good on the Clips, I wouldn't mind making a move for Maggette if he is available....we need a starting caliber backup wing since Hughes is a walking injury waiting to happen.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't mind the occasional injury as long as he's not out for any prolonged period of time. It is however interesting that the Cavs actually have one of the more iron man styled teams in the league. It seems that Gooden, Snow, James and Ilgauskus are never out with nagging injuries. If one of them is out there's normally some blood on the court.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Got too watch this game at the bar, it just looked like our defense was always a step ahead of the Clippers tonight. 

Alot of people are talking about trades and stuff, but I dont see how Ferry will make any sort of move, we are in no way in the same shape we were last year, we are in 1st in the East and playing great team basketball right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I don't mind the occasional injury as long as he's not out for any prolonged period of time. It is however interesting that the Cavs actually have one of the more iron man styled teams in the league. It seems that Gooden, Snow, James and Ilgauskus are never out with nagging injuries. If one of them is out there's normally some blood on the court.


It's not really occasional. Hughes has not made it through a month of basketball healthy as a Cav. That's a bit ridiculous when you consider what he's getting paid and like you mention above, the fact that no one else on our team has *ANYWHERE NEAR* the injury problems Hughes has. Even guys with chronic problems like Z suit up to play every night. 

Larry makes our team alot better, but he gets injured so often it's almost comical. I didn't even see him get hurt in Phx and now who knows how long he will be out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This game is a bit of fool's gold. The Clips have an old Cassell who likes to post and Livingston as there posts. They had nobody with quickness to really drive and dish.

Plus I still have no clue what the Clips were doing going with Mobley primarily on James and seeming to forget about Brand


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know why people are always whining about how much Hughes is paid. He's paid what he's paid. Whatever it's not his fault as much as it is Ferry's. He's always been kinda injury prone so you can't really blame him for continuing to be injury prone either. I swear that Cavs fans have just gotten to the point where we like to complain about thing all the time. Fact is we are 23-13 best record in the East. Heck if we played 500 ball for the rest of the season we'd be 46-36 which is a decent record. I expect us to increase the number of games that we are over 500 and not to play 500. 

Sure the Clips don't have a quick point guard but frankly there are several teams that do not and we need to beat them all. To call it fools gold is to understate the fact that they have two very good post players as well as a 20ppg swing man. Most people thought they'd be better than us this year and frankly they are healthy. If anyone ought to be making excuses it should have been us. But we won which is the entire point behind playing the game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I don't know why people are always whining about how much Hughes is paid. He's paid what he's paid. Whatever it's not his fault as much as it is Ferry's. He's always been kinda injury prone so you can't really blame him for continuing to be injury prone either. I swear that Cavs fans have just gotten to the point where we like to complain about thing all the time. Fact is we are 23-13 best record in the East. Heck if we played 500 ball for the rest of the season we'd be 46-36 which is a decent record. I expect us to increase the number of games that we are over 500 and not to play 500.
> 
> Sure the Clips don't have a quick point guard but frankly there are several teams that do not and we need to beat them all. To call it fools gold is to understate the fact that they have two very good post players as well as a 20ppg swing man. Most people thought they'd be better than us this year and frankly they are healthy. If anyone ought to be making excuses it should have been us. But we won which is the entire point behind playing the game.



I agree, it was a road game without our starting two guard and we won in convincing fashion. I was very impressed, and I think if we play our style of basketball we could get out of the west coast trip 5-2. 

As for Hughes, sorry Outlaw but he gets under my skin. I dont mind Eric Snow because he knows his role, hard nose defense (120%) and only takes his open 12 foot jumper or takes it in for a layup. As for Hughes, when we paid him the big bucks, I never remember his role being a spot up shooter, or always shooting the long jump shots. Just drives me nutz with someone with the skill and potentional to attack the basket and get a better high percentage shot, or atleast create a shot for your teammates, settles for a shot that Damon Jones could be taken. 

Thats my grief with him. But as for the Clippers win, I agree with you.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I just don't think he's 100%. It seems he doesn't have the explosion that he had in Washington and frankly he hasn't been able to finish in the paint like I expected. However, he has been a tremendous help with his outside shooting and his defense. Yeah, he's had some horrible games lately but frankly everyone on the team has. One thing he has done while on the floor is play good defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> I don't know why people are always whining about how much Hughes is paid. He's paid what he's paid. Whatever it's not his fault as much as it is Ferry's. He's always been kinda injury prone so you can't really blame him for continuing to be injury prone either. I swear that Cavs fans have just gotten to the point where we like to complain about thing all the time. Fact is we are 23-13 best record in the East. Heck if we played 500 ball for the rest of the season we'd be 46-36 which is a decent record. I expect us to increase the number of games that we are over 500 and not to play 500.
> 
> Sure the Clips don't have a quick point guard but frankly there are several teams that do not and we need to beat them all. To call it fools gold is to understate the fact that they have two very good post players as well as a 20ppg swing man. Most people thought they'd be better than us this year and frankly they are healthy. If anyone ought to be making excuses it should have been us. But we won which is the entire point behind playing the game.


 It's not whining to suggest we match up well with certain teams like the Suns (Two of the teams if we're lucky to make the Finals is Dallas and Phoenix for example). Our record is good but we play in the East and we've had an easy schedule up to this point. Even this road trip we're not going to get the Lakers, Houston, Denver (c/Carmelo), Dallas, i.e. the upper echolon of the West. We're a good team but I want a top team that plays like a team worthy of a title. We've done that some times this year particularly on defense but not anywhere close to a consistent level.


----------

